# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Для чего мы здесь на земле и куда мы пойдем после смерти?

## boris1986

Всегда был, есть и всегда будет Бог. Он Владыка и хозяин вселенной. 

Были сотворены Ангелы. Они - творение. У них есть иерархия. Ангел высокого чина возгордился (диавол), обольстил еще треть ангелов. Они были изгнаны с неба. 

Бог создал людей: Адама и Еву - по своему образу и подобию, со свободной волей, дал им заповедь, но диавол их обольстил, они нарушили заповедь и в мир вошел грех, болезни, смерть, проклятия. 

Каин - убил брата Авеля, люди развратились, зло начало распространяться.

Каждый человек грешен, а Бог святой. С грехами в рай могут не пустить. Грех - нарушение заповедей Бога, преграда между Богом и человеком, нарушение воли Божьей. 

Бог отдал Своего Сына Иисуса Христа в жертву за грехи людей. Безгрешный Иисус умер за нас, пролил Свою Кровь, но воскрес из мертвых и сей час живой, когда то будет второе пришествие Христа, но не для страданий.

Теперь человек может придти к Богу, покаяться и Бог его простит, потому, что Иисус умер за грехи людей. 

Нужно покаяться, исповедовать грехи, креститься - заключить завет с Богом посредством водного крещения и молиться о том, что бы Бог дал духовное крещение.

Ежедневно читать Библию и молиться. Еженедельно ходить в храм или в дом молитвы на Богослужения и периодически поститься. Стараться жить свято и непорочно, стараться не грешить, делать добро, служить Богу, стараться исполнять то, что написано в Новом Завете. 

Здесь на земле мы не долго, все умрем. Тело превратится в прах, а душа будет жить вечно. Кто то пойдет на вечные мучения, а кто то в Божьи обители.

Пока еще на земле - не поздно обратиться к Богу, покаяться, по возможности что то исправить, примириться с людьми, но после смерти - раскаиваться будет поздно!

Земля и все дела на ней сгорят. Судьба диавола предрешена - это озеро огненное. Ваша дальнейшая судьба - зависит от вашего выбора... ВибиРАЙ! 

За труды на ниве Божьей - награды. Нужно трудиться для Бога, а Бог не обидит. Можно собирать сокровища на небесах. 

Целями жизни христианина могут быть: Увидеть Бога, встретиться с Иисусом, войти на небо, быть в числе церкви (невесты Иисуса Христа) и другие цели.

----------


## Викторыч

> Всегда был, есть и всегда будет Бог. Он Владыка и хозяин вселенной.


 Боря, ты хоть знаешь о том что Вселенная имеет свойство раскрываться и снова сворачиваться? И где тогда твой бог будет обитать?



> Каин - убил брата Авеля, люди развратились, зло начало распространяться.


 Вот и объясни что за люди развращались. После убийства Авеля остались же Адам, Ева и сам Каин.



> Нужно покаяться, исповедовать грехи, креститься - заключить завет с Богом посредством водного крещения и молиться о том, что бы Бог дал духовное крещение.


 Сейчас наоборот раскрещиваются. http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=60&p=31



> Здесь на земле мы не долго, все умрем. Тело превратится в прах, а душа будет жить вечно. Кто то пойдет на вечные мучения, а кто то в Божьи обители.


 Боря, воплощений на Землю не одно. Одного раза слишком не достаточно.



> Земля и все дела на ней сгорят.


 Земля не один миллиард лет существует. И как это она сгорит? Разъясни ка всё с научной точки зрения.



> Нужно трудиться для Бога


 Трудиться нужно для себя.

----------


## boris1986

Нашим маленьким микро мозгом - нельзя объяснить Бога. 

С точки зрения науки - можно предлагать разные версии, как была создана земля, сколько ей лет, итд., но для Бога нет ничего не возможного. Он скажет слово - и это сделается. 

"И сказал Бог: да будет свет. И стал свет." (Быт.1:3). 

Есть Библия - это слово Божие, священное писание, истина. 
В ней написано, как создавался мир, о людях, история, и многое другое. В ней есть предсказания за сотни лет до Христа, которые сбылись во Христе, а так же написано о прошлом и будущем.

----------


## Викторыч

> Нашим маленьким микро мозгом - нельзя объяснить Бога.


 А вот если нельзя объяснить то не хер утверждать что есть некий бог.

----------


## boris1986

Нужно верить в Него на основании Библии. Без веры угодить Богу невозможно!

----------


## Викторыч

Не надо решать за всех кому и что нужно.

----------


## nataxxxa

Боря,не там ты свои проповеди читаешь.уже тошнит от этого.каждый сам для себя выберет,во что ему верить и когда ему верить.не навязывай свою веру другим.

----------


## Yrok25

вот говорят МММ 2010 уже на спаде , да гхмм к чему это я ....?

----------


## Yrok25

боря давай верить в бога Зевса ?

----------


## Melissa

За свою относительно не долгую жизнь я уяснила для себя одно - мы здесь чтобы страдать, испытывать негативные эмоции ( ревность, гнев, страх ). Даже когда мы счастливы, страдание где-то рядом. Рождение ребенка - боль. Влюбился - ревность.
Иной раз так мучаешься, что радоваться жизни совсем не хочется. Та же любовь, я когда рассталась ( а расстались по массе причин в том числе и мои претензии были ) все равно валялась как селедка и ревела до такой степени что чуть не вырвало! 
Вот зачем это?! И все равно ведь начинаешь по кругу!

----------


## Yrok25

чтобы ты уверовала в единого бога Зевса , зделала святилеще дома и начала молится ! ( по 5 раз в сутки)

----------


## Dementiy

Зевс наверное крут, он так молниями шибашит, что "мама не горюй".
Пожалуй мне стоит побиться лбом об стену пол, а то зашибет. :EEK!: 
А он точно единый?
А слона кто сделал, Зевс? (блин, если это Он то точно уверую).
А Зевс может шибануть молнией в соседа если я зарежу овцу, и принесу ему в жертву (аки праведный Авель)?
Или для этого нужно зарезать целое стадо (аки царь Давид) ?
Эххх, можно других в свою веру обращать, а кто не согласится - суть неверные. Их либо сам Зевс зашибет, либо нам разрешит это сделать.
А за убийство неверных может даже жратвы с неба подкинет или оружие даст, ибо милостив и всемогущ.
Классный Бог Зевс, - для реальных пацанов.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yrok25

> А он точно единый?


   абсолютно точно , т.к. позавчера я сам провел свой вселенский собор , на котором решил что бог Зевс творец вселенной , он послал своего сына Геракла не с одной (как некоторые) а с целой пачкой заданий , с которыми тот полностью справился , потому Геракл любит тебя , а бог Зевс единственный , а все остальные грязные бесы !             да прибудет с тобой сила ....

----------


## LuMoone

Чтобы выебываться на земле и корчиться в собственном говне, подобно червяку. А потом сдохнуть

----------


## Djoser

я думаю, смысл жизни состоит в исполнении своего природного предназначения, все остальные смыслы - выдумка людей с целью придать бОльшей ценности( важности) собственной жизни. Автор придаёт своей жизни чисто религиозный смысл: увидеть Бога и уйти к нему. Не вижу ничего, что могло бы быть бессмысленней, чем жить ради того чтобы уйти потом к Богу.  Смысл жизни здесь как раз терятся.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Вникуда, увы.

----------


## Unity

Лишь проекции; выдача желаемого за «действительное»; попытка подменить неведенье фальшивым «знанием» — плодом собственной фантазии, подкреплённым верой... 
А на деле _что_?..
Ныне мы не ведаем, — ну и единственным нам в жизни «компасом», ориентиром, целью, выступает только... Вера, — сердца зов, самостоятельно поставленные Цели... 
Для кого-то важно постиженье Истины; для иного, — саморазрушение...

----------


## Elysium

*boris1986*, на минутку представьте себя на месте ключевых фигур того или иного уверования, будь это хоть "абсолют" или еще кто. представьте все те мыслимые и немыслимые почести, оказываемые людьми, - хотели бы вы, чтобы на вас каждую секунду молились и просили у вас что-то? хотели бы вы, чтобы из-за вас умирали люди? а может вы мечтаете настрогать как можно больше рабов? и т.д и т.п. от осознания всего этого, чисто по-человечьи, становится мерзко.

----------


## Unity

> *boris1986*, на минутку представьте себя на месте ключевых фигур того или иного уверования, будь это хоть "абсолют" или еще кто. представьте все те мыслимые и немыслимые почести, оказываемые людьми, - хотели бы вы, чтобы на вас каждую секунду молились и просили у вас что-то? хотели бы вы, чтобы из-за вас умирали люди? а может вы мечтаете настрогать как можно больше рабов? и т.д и т.п. от осознания всего этого, чисто по-человечьи, становится мерзко.


 Может быть, _та Сила_, сотворившая людей, среду, существованье как феномен, _просто жаждала насладить творения_, порождённые Собой, — ну и войны, и насилие «…Во имя “правильного” Бога», веру в которого «…Стоит (ради их “спасения”[!]) насаждать иным» — это выдумка самих нас, homo sapiens — равно как и культы, поклонения, религии? Разве хоть единый бог (неважно коей конфессии) когда-либо понуждал людей создавать маниакальный фетиш самого себя?.. Не припомню этого...

----------


## jangar

теория реинкарнации на мой взгляд ставит всё по местам . такие книги как майкл ньютон : жизнь между жизнями (сессии регрессивного гипноза ) достаточно убедительны .

----------


## LightWarrior

не стал читать все посты,скажу лишь на основании автора,в библии есть.......как бы так сказать "интересные фразы" и завуалированная правда,но в целом христианство с его ритуалами ложное учение,так как у большинства гоев вера сопряжена со "страхом Господнем".
по существу....не сказал бы что то что я сейчас напишу правда 100%,но судите сами)
Все мы часть Всего и всё есть Бог,т.е. сама вселенная.Материя тело Бога,энергия наполняющая материю дух Бога,Мысль рождённая в этом Ум Бога.
В центре вселенной есть Исток где и рождаются наши души,впоследствии обретая тела различной плотности и назначения,таким образом формируя себя.Мы как сталкеры вселенной,исследуя её,мы совершествуемся и приобретаем опыт который нам нужен.Мы становимся Богами подобно Творцу.
Конкретно на Земле мы для получения опыта,наши тела как аватар для души,хоть и неотъемлемая часть нас самих.....на время)
Где то слышал что Вселенной нужен был опыт выживания человечества в "Гулаге",похоже "Гулаг" и есть наша планета.Правда похоже пошло не совсем так как планировалось)Так что не забывайте что Человек это Бог внутри,просто надо развиватся,хотя и бывает очень тяжело.

----------


## Dementiy

LightWarrior, математика - ложное учение, но в ней есть "интересные фразы", завуалированная правда.
Не уверен что прав на 100%, но смотрите сами:
1) 2 * 2 = 7
2) sin(a)^2 + cos(a)^2 = 2.71828128...
3) pi = 4
......

Не обижайтесь.
Ценность любой гипотезы/теории в том, что ее можно проверить экспериментально, ну или вывести из основополагающих утверждений (аксиом).
Приведите доказательства своих предположений, и тогда можно будет называть всех остальных неразумными гоями.  :Wink:

----------


## LightWarrior

Ты видимо неправильно понял)я не называл ВСЕХ неразумными)Гоями я называл тех,кто молится трупу на кресте)я говорю что вцелом христианство ложное учение,и что в корне его лежит страх)а информацию о мироздании можно найти совершенно в разных источниках)для широких масс правда обычно подаётся в виде 10%правды +90% лжи,человек начинает что то чувствовать  и идёт следом,отсюда секты и остальные религии)
Написаное ниже это информация собранная из разных источников,скреплённая мышлением)а то что не на 100%,невозможно знать ВСЁ ибо вселенная меняется каждую секунду и думать нужно самим где правда,а где нет)Но по сути ответ на вопрос заданный в теме именно такой.

----------


## trypo

... но,
чтобы было понятно - в корне христианства лежат - жертва и любовь.
страх никогда не был движимой силой никаких форм идейных указателей.

----------


## LightWarrior

> ... но,
> чтобы было понятно - в корне христианства лежат - жертва и любовь.
> страх никогда не был движимой силой никаких форм идейных указателей.


 Нуу....тут зависит от восприятия)Но любовь лежит не различных учениях и религия а в самом человеке)Надо следовать СВОЕМУ сердцу а не заповедям)А жертвенность...Любая религия создана для контроля и порабощения людей,лижбы увести от РЕАЛЬНОГО развтия,чтбо те не задавали впоросов а делали то что им сажут и выполняли различные обряды.

----------


## trypo

ты совершенно не понимаешь сути - жертвы.
а страхи перед системой лежат в той же опере , что и фанатики иеговы.
нету свободы там , где за неё нужно бороться - это чистой воды профанация.

----------


## LightWarrior

> ты совершенно не понимаешь сути - жертвы.
> а страхи перед системой лежат в той же опере , что и фанатики иеговы.
> нету свободы там , где за неё нужно бороться - это чистой воды профанация.


 Жертва ради тех кого любишь?ты про это?)Если настоящая любовь движет поступками человека в этом нет ничего плохого)Но тут дело не в религии а в самом человеке)Где есть любовь там нет мёртвых обрядов и фанатизма.Любовь это не корень христианства это часть челоческой души)



> для широких масс правда обычно подаётся в виде 10%правды +90% лжи,человек начинает что то чувствовать и идёт следом,

----------


## trypo

ты зачем на человека та переходишь ?
речь не о человеке , не о душе и даже не о любви или жертве во имя любви -
ты завел речь о религии христианство - и сразу перескочил на свойства человека , характеры и еще чего -
это другая тема.

любовь - естественно часть человеческой души , но речь то не о душе.

любовь и жертва - это основы христианства .
это не вопрос о человеке или личности - это отдельная тема религии.

любовь как милосердие 
и жертва как сострадание.

----------


## LightWarrior

ты похоже не так меня понял,ну та ладно)покажи мне где в основе христиантсва лежит милосердие и сострадание.

----------


## trypo

> ты похоже не так меня понял,ну та ладно)покажи мне где в основе христиантсва лежит милосердие и сострадание.


 милости просим , в свято-успенский мужской монастырь - покажем , поможем , обратим  :Smile:

----------


## LightWarrior

> милости просим , в свято-успенский мужской монастырь - покажем , поможем , обратим


 опять ты не понял,я просил на показать и рассказать где и в ЧЁМ ИМЕННО применяется милосердие и сострадание в христиантстве на практике)в молитвах и поклонению трупу на кресте сотворённым человеком,или в бмв и загородных домах настоятелей монастырей?)

----------


## trypo

ты либо троллишь неумело , либо вообще не понимаешь слов , кои пишешь в своих сообщениях.
я бы тебе посоветовал прочитать в словаре определения слов сострадание и милосердие ,
тогда и вопросы глупые пропадут , о каких то бмв , трупах , настоятелях..

вера - это не картина маслом , её не проводники веют - она в сердцам простых людей живет.
на них обращай внимание , а не на скоморохов.

----------


## LightWarrior

почитай ещё раз от начала до конца,а не между строк) и тем более



> вера - это не картина маслом , её не проводники веют - она в сердцам простых людей живет.


  ну так причём тут тогда христианство монастыри и прочее)

----------


## trypo

идешь к православным церквям  и спрашиваешь  у простых прихожан :
ты веришь в бога - да
ты христианин - да .

если после этого еще останутся вопросы при чем тут христианство , я даже не знаю что и сказать ,
разве что - после смерти сам поймешь.

если ты не понимаешь и не принимаешь эту веру ,
лучше не пиши о ней , потому что сплошная чушь выходит.
напиши , что ты атеист и ни во что не веришь - это гораздо более осмысленное сообщение выйдет нежели мракобесие выше.

----------


## LightWarrior

ох.....ладно,вижу что эгрегор тебе мешает)извини если обидел)просто хотел сказать то сострадание и милсердие проявляется именно в поступках,а не в бесмысленных ритуалах)

----------


## когда уже

один из любимых фильмов...Сам не верю в христианство, но со временем понял - перед тем, как называть что- то глупостью, очень хорошо надо взвесить все "за" и "против". Вера не требует доказательств и дарит уверенность, чувство безопасности, принадлежности к чему-то большому. Поэтому так заманчива. Кому подходит,кому нет...о чем спор?

----------


## _lamer

> валялась как селедка и ревела


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTWmcpyzXzc
  это я не над Милиссой смеюсь...просто тут шутку вспомнил.......про селёдку...
_ищет селёдку под столом.._
  не..реально смешно...




> бмв и загородных домах настоятелей монастырей?)


   Меня в том году заинтересовал этот вопрос, многих гложет, я не оказался белой вороной тут. Денег действительно много у епархии. Более того - неоправданно много и тратится много и неизвестно на что. Ну известно, но известно тем, кто тратит. Другим, может, и не известно, не знаю. Все мы знаем как с востока и запада идёт мутировавшая инфекция китайских и индусских эклектических учений. Та же йога на западе будет запросто считаться физическим упражнением - католичество и протестанство крайне неустойчивы и подвергаются огромному влиянию различных сект, системный источник которых находится на родинах индуизма и буддизма. У нас позиции держат лучше, но не просто так - даже с точки зрения математики - тут больше стало..где-то меньше..ну где-то просто добавили из других источников. Я уже рассказывал как меня гнали из Н-ской области куда подальше, косились буквально все когда почувствовали, что я смекаю в чём дело. При мне человек оговорился и охраннику сказал человеку придти не туда-то туда-то, а на кассу..и они тут же дружно посмеялись. Забавно. Мне лично не было смешно. Иногда страшно что ноги дёргались. И все почему-то мне сладкое предлагали, кормили конфетами, угощали сладкущим чаем. Но речь не совсем об этом. Деньги - это блок, для востока, защита. Дурная в каком-то смысле, но восток куда опаснее, я на собственном опыте убедился насколько эффективны, насколько быстро и кардинально работают восточные методики (в отличие от ортодоксальных вещей, принятых в основных конфессиях, тех же молитв, которые многие читают сколь угодно, а изменений в человеке не заметно), перестраивают человека изнутри. Деньги - это всё-таки более земная энергия, она не позволяет терять связь с реальностью, стать просветлённым - им деньги не нужны, только поесть немного и кайф ловить. Это очень коряво всё и нереалистично выглядит, но я увидел именно это, а не что-то другое. Впрочем..это немного не по теме, я отвлёкся..главное, о селёдке не вспоминать (блин как смешно..и только мне, видимо((

  Надо найти козлов отпущения. Чувствую, Боря первый в списке: создал тему..написал..но при этом создаётся впечатление, что не дружит с головой, проще говоря, человек психически болен+рефлексии на религиозной почве. Плохо такое кончается. Я бы с ним поговорил, да его тут нет давно, я погляжу, ушы бы поотрывал..а вообще..в реале..хорошо отп****ь..как идеальный вариант. Мне хочется - вот моё оправданье. Не вам судить! Как такое терпеть..
  Трипо..или трайпо..трепло, короче. Поехали дальше.
  Одно можно точно сказать - человек будет иметь дело с тем, что нажил. В Египте была такая волшебная комната, где твои страхи, всё скрытое оживало и приобретало материальную форму..или психическую..что по сути одно и то же. Мощное давление на психику усиливает все угловатости и раздутости. То, что происходит с психотиком на протяжении жизни - трансформации, превращения - может произойти за секунды. Думаю, после смерти будет очень страшно..может, не всем. Есть же психически здоровые люди..только я их не встречал -__- ну или близкие к здоровью. Очень их мало. Там нечему вылезать, я думаю, раз они сохранили целостность психики и не подавляли эмоции. 
  Для чего мы здесь..я мыслю проще, приземлённее - я узнаЮ для чего я был там и там уже после, потом, когда переосмысляешь. Жизнь толкает тебя туда и сюда, тебе встречаются особенные люди, которые оказывают большое влияние на твою жизнь и потом ты понимаешь для чего ты с ними был, почему они были в твоей жизни, почему ты был в их жизни. Для меня основная цель - познание. Это может быть человек или абстракция, это могу быть я сам или самый воздух. Я видел много удивительных вещей и умереть приятно если ты сохранил что-то.

----------


## Justitiam

Как сказал наш _lamer, боец из перми, деньги для вас вредны. Отдайте мне и получите просветление. Ок?

----------


## Psalm69

для того чтобы наплодить побольше биомассы.
сгниет, будет нефть для будущих поколений "рассеян" например ))

----------


## _lamer

> для того чтобы наплодить побольше биомассы.


   Вперёд! Дети у тебя есть?

----------


## когда уже

куда пойдем после...раньше были хоть какие-то догадки, теперь совсем не знаю. Много противоречий.

----------


## TheRiddle

Прикол в том, что сам вопрос не имеет никакого смысла.

Во-первых, мы не знаем, откуда он появился (уже на этом можно было бы закончить, но продолжу).

Во-вторых, нам не от чего оттолкнуться (мы не знаем, кто мы и откуда вообще взялись).

В-третьих, мы не знаем, что такое "Земля", "Смерть"

В-четвертых, мы не знаем, что там после смерти.

И все равно пытаемся ответить  :Big Grin:  Это как спросить, сколько будет х + х*(х-х)?

----------


## Dementiy

*TheRiddle*, я сейчас читаю книгу Экхарта Толле "Сила настоящего".
Мне кажется, тебе бы она понравилась.
Впрочем, не удивлюсь если ты уже прочитал ее, поскольку твои мысли очень похожи на то, о чем говориться в этой книге.

----------


## TheRiddle

Читал, читаю и буду читать. Вообще, об авторе узнал из видео на ютубе - он записал лекцию, где объяснял книгу Лао Цзы - Дао дэ Цзин. Очень понравилась его манера. По виду ему было лет 40. Я был в легком шоке, когда узнал, что ему на тот момент уже 62 стукнуло о_О 

И потом открыл для себя его книги. Прочитал Силу настоящего - это было потрясающе. Находился под впечатлением больше месяца. А потом, спустя некоторое время, перечитал снова. И, что самое удивительное, опять узнал много нового и необычного. С тех пор стараюсь время от времени заглядывать в нее, особенно в моменты, когда становится очень плохо. Не знаю, сам он ее написал или лишь перевел на наш, доступный язык многовековую мудрость восточных мыслителей, но действует она замечательно. 

Правда, читать ее нужно так, как говорит сам Толле: "Слова - это лишь указатели, не стоит на них зацикливаться. Нужно обращать внимание на тишину и пространство, которые расположены между слов, и на фоне которых слова звучат".

Так я и делаю. Вместо того, чтобы представлять себе описываемые вещи (как это бывает с остальными книгами), стараюсь чувствовать их, переживать их здесь и сейчас. И это незабываемый опыт.

----------


## искусственный_сон

никто этого знать не может точно и не верю, что когда-нибудь сможет.
поэтому остаётся верить только в то, что тебе ближе.

я не верю в высший разум (хотя, конечно же, и не исключаю его существание), жизнь после смерти (и меня как-то больше пугала бы перспектива жить ещё, чем пустота), какой-то великий смысл жизни (то есть для меня смысл жизни в самой жизни, локальных целях; пытаться получать от жизни удовольствие).

----------


## Blaster

Поддерживаю The Riddle в том, что этот вопрос в настоящий момент не имеет никакого практического смысла. Данная тема доступна только философии. Вот в этой сфере можно извращаться на все лады, что, как и почему. Но отката всё равно не будет. Давайте лучше работать над реальными проблемами. Как отговорить потенциального самоубийцу не делать роковой шаг и переключить мозги на позитив - это более актуальная задача, которая имеет все шансы на счастливое воплощение.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Данная тема доступна только философии


 Вы ошибаетесь. Есть такая наука - методология. Она изучает КАК отвечать на вопросы, любые вопросы, в том числе и на эти. Она не даёт ответа, но ряд позволяет с высокой степенью вероятности отмести ряд ответов из-за неправильной цепочки рассуждений, которая приводит к неправильным выводам.
При этом, с высокой степенью вероятности, она говорит, что смысла жизни нет и после смерти никуда не пойдём. Так что материалистам и рационалистам в этом плане не повезло.

----------


## Blaster

Это ваше личное мнение. Никакая методология даже близко к вопросам о смысле жизни и того, что будет после неё не подошла. Это её поборники думают, что им с высокой степенью вероятности всё уже ясно. Но это - самообман. Не надо нам тут мозги пудрить. Точно так же сейчас существует море якобы доказательств того, что существует(л) Снежный человек, Лох несское чудовище, инопланетяне и прочее. Но доказательств нет. Есть только предположения с высокой степенью вероятности.

----------


## Lost in night

Мы живем на Земле ради тех ощущений,которые можно получить только здесь.После смерти же - другая жизнь и лучший мир.В идеале - прожил жизнь,сделав все дела,которые хотел,получив особое,духовное наслаждение,и перешел в другой мир.Но не всегда получается так((.

----------


## Dementiy

> После смерти же - другая жизнь и лучший мир.


 Да, вот только какая неприятная "штука" получается.
После нашего развеселого мира, даже рай не способен принести удовлетворения.

Что касается "ощущений,которые можно получить только здесь", то это прежде всего: боль, насилие и страх.
Хотелось бы не получать их, а забыть как страшный сон, да не можешь...

----------


## brus-nika

Наверно, чтобы собрать здесь какой-то опыт. Но у каждого он свой.

----------


## Nega

У каждого свои задачи. Что бы найти ответ  можно пройти сеанс регрессии в прошлые жизни и между ними. Хорошо в России гипнотерапевты по этому делу появились. Мой дядя прошёл говорит реально вспомнил две прошлые жизни, и узнал какие уроки нужно пройти в этой. Жизнь на земле типа вуза где души в телах людей(чтоб сложнее было) учатся.  Высший разум создавший всё изначально идеален но у совершенства, как известно, нет пределов и поэтому он создал вселенные, жизнь на земле и других планетах, создал души, духов, элементы и т.д для того, чтобы через нас совершенствоваться безгранично. И ни одна жизнь от дауна до маньяка-убийцы не является бессмысленной. Вот так он сказал.  Будет возможность сама хочу пройти такой сеанс.

----------


## mydoctor

Биосфера является единым целым, своеобразным многовидовым организмом с продолжительностью жизни около 10 млрд. лет. В этом организме, особи выполняют функцию клеток, а виды - функцию тканей и органов. 
Биосферная функция разумных видов (человечества?) - доставка зародышей жизни (часть биосферы)  на необитаемые планеты своей Галактики и даже за ее пределы (цель эволюции). Смысл эволюции - сохранение живой материи во Вселенной. 
С позиции данной гипотезы, смысл жизни человечества – выполнение его биосферной функции. Смысл жизни человека – формирование и отбор программ поведения направленных на реализацию биосферной функции человечества

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ок, а кто тогда выдумал биосферную функцию и эволюцию или само?

----------


## Unity

«Как ты ни крути», всё всегда упирается в поиск Архитектора всея бытия, - ну и осознание того, что Ему понадобилось от Своих _изделий_, нас?..
Все религии твердят: смысл человека - сокрушение иллюзий; всего прежде, - обо человечности себя, подлинной природе мира и «других людей»...

----------


## shiko

Большинство религий твердят только о том, что нужно слушаться господ (на то они и нужны); а "природа", в отличие от Вас, никогда не пыталась сделать из этого загадки: размножайся или умри - таков закон жизни.

----------


## shiko

> И ни одна жизнь от дауна до маньяка-убийцы не является бессмысленной


 Это означает: если вы будете послушными рабами, я гарантирую вам избавление от суицида... и это, как вы понимаете, замечательно сработало.

----------

